# Does blood pressure change as one nears the onset of labor?



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

Can a change in blood pressure signal the onset of labor?

Thanks.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I don't know how it could signal a start of labor physiologically, but many times the blood pressure does rise some towards the end of pregnancy to meet the growing needs of baby and placenta.


----------



## danotoyou2 (Jan 19, 2007)

Personally, I think that more often the reason for a rise in blood pressure is the stress of a hospital or uncomfortable situation. It does raise slightly, but I think it typically doesn't rise more than the natural variation during the day, after eating, etc.

I had a relaxing homebirth, and my blood pressure stayed absolutely steady throughout labor, and only raised somewhat during pushing.

If you notice an increase, it can be an early warning sign of pre-eclampsia. Blurred vision, swelling and a headache are also common signs, but not all are always present with p/e (I had it and never had blurred vision, swelling OR a headache, just high blood pressure and failing kidneys).

If your blood pressure rises significantly, please go get it checked out.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you for your replies.









It has risen 10 pts systolic and 10 points diastolic. For the entire pregnancy, it was right around 118/68. This last week (at 38w gestation), it was 128/78. Midwife didn't seem concerned. I've got no swelling and no excessive proteins in my urine.

I'm just looking for any sign that maybe, just maybe, my body is gearing up to, I don't know, maybe consider giving birth? So far it hasn't given me any signs that labor is even being considered.


----------



## danotoyou2 (Jan 19, 2007)

Blood pressure typically lowers in the second trimester, then increases again in the third trimester. Maybe yours is just rising late?

I know how it is to look at every sign as a possible sign of labor starting.







I did that for a month with both of my boys.







In the end the only sure sign with both of them was bloody show. Before that, I had contractions that would be regular for hours, and then go away.

Hey, if you're like me, you'll have a Christmas baby.







I hope this is a sign, but don't count on it.


----------

